# Game Capture Card



## Grotix (23. Februar 2020)

Hey Leute,

Ich wollte für meinen Youtube Kanal Gameplays aufnehmen mit meinem neuen Rechner. Früher hatte ich Fraps dort ging die FPS Zahl dann aber immer in den Keller. Heute nichts anderes, zb Bei Battlefield 1 sinkt die FPS Zahl wenn ich in 4k aufnehmen will.

OBS habe ich probiert jedoch bin ich mit der Audioqualität überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Wenn ich Ton und Video vergleiche merkt man einen deutlichen Unterschied.

Hätte dann auf eine Game Capture Card von Elgato gedacht aber diese sind auch wieder relativ teuer.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Dragon AMD (23. Februar 2020)

Mit Nvidia Grafikkarte kannst du auch shadowplay nutzen.

Bei AMD gibt es auch ein Tool weiß nur nicht wie das heißt.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grotix (23. Februar 2020)

Das von Nvidia eigene Aufnahmeprogramm habe ich schon probiert, habe dort das gleiche Problem leider.


----------



## HisN (23. Februar 2020)

Du verlierst 10% mit Shadowplay .... jupp.
Und was machst Du mit der Capture-Card ohne einen 2. Rechner, der das Zeug dann aufnimmt?


----------



## Grotix (23. Februar 2020)

Brauche ich dafür zwingend einen 2.Rechner? Bin da noch ziemlich uninformiert. Dachte der nimmt dem PC Rechenleistung ab damit die FPS Zahl nicht so sinkt.


----------



## Grotix (23. Februar 2020)

Sehe gerade dass ich mit Fraps auch an Audioqualität verliere?


----------



## HisN (23. Februar 2020)

Die Capture-Card macht genau das was der Name sagt.
Sie greift von Deiner Graka die Bilder ab.
Und was machst Du mit den Bildern? Die müssen ja dann doch irgendwie verarbeitet werden.
Das macht man dann auf einem 2. Rechner. Dafür sind die Dinger da.

Elgato Game Capture 4K60 S+: Externe Capture-Karte fuer 4K60 HDR braucht keinen PC - ComputerBase letzten Absatz lesen.

Und ganz unter uns: Fraps wird seit gefühlt einer Dekade nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Verabschiede Dich davon.


----------



## Grotix (23. Februar 2020)

Ok ja von sowas habe ich schonmal gehört aber ich habe nicht wirklich einen 2. Rechner dafür zur Verfügung 

Fraps funktioniert sowieso nicht richtig. Wollte es nur probieren weil ich früher damit aufgenommen habe.


----------



## Maverick3k (23. Februar 2020)

Suche aktuelle Tutorials fuers Aufnehmen und Rendern (YouTube)  - Audio & Video - LetsPlayForum.de - Die Let's Play Community


----------



## Grotix (23. Februar 2020)

Bei OBS habe ich das Problem dass es nicht flüssig aufnimmt da ich so schon mit meiner Graka in 4k spiele und einfach mit keiner Einstellung wirklich ein flüssiges Bild schaffe.


----------



## fotoman (23. Februar 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Die Capture-Card macht genau das was der Name sagt.


Es ist halt die Frage, was  man unter einer Capture-Card versteht.



HisN schrieb:


> Sie greift von Deiner Graka die Bilder ab


M.M.n. greift sie von einem beliebigen HDMI-Signal das Bild ab, macht damet (in eigener HW, dafür zahle ich schließlich) irgendwas und reicht dann den fertig komprimierten und gemuxten Videostream irgendwohin weiter.

Nach der Beschreibung kann das wohl nur das externe Modell. Da war in den 1990ern selbst meine FAST FPS 60 noch besser und hat keine CPU-oder GPU-Leistung benötigt, um das Live-Video zu komprimieren.


----------



## Grotix (23. Februar 2020)

Das Problem ist halt dass ich nicht wirklich Professioneller Videoproduzent bin und so eine Investition eigentlich sinnlos wäre. Habe jetzt das von Windows eigene Aufnahmeprogramm probiert und es funktioniert auch sehr gut. Audiotechnisch habe ich etwas verstellen können das würde so passen nur verliere ich etwas an Videoqualität.


----------



## HisN (23. Februar 2020)

@Fotoman
Es gibt tatsächlich eine elgato, die einen eigenen Encoder mit sich bringt. Aber das ist die 1080P-Variante, die dem TE wenig bringt wenn er mit 4K unterwegs ist.


----------



## Grotix (23. Februar 2020)

Wie nehmen die youtuber sonst so auf? Kenne das nur mit fraps von früher halt noch und bei ein paar weiß ich die streamen die haben einen zweitrechner


----------



## Grotix (8. März 2020)

!PUSH!


----------



## fotoman (11. März 2020)

Grotix schrieb:


> Wie nehmen die youtuber sonst so auf? Kenne das nur mit fraps von früher halt noch und bei ein paar weiß ich die streamen die haben einen zweitrechner


Auch wenn ich das selber nicht mache (mein Mitteilungsbedürfnis ist dafür nicht groß genug), hast Du nach allem, was ich hier so im Forum lese, die zwei Möglichkeiten doch schon beschrieben:

- entweder die Settings des Spiels soweit runter schrauben, dass OBS oder NVidia Shadowplay genügend GPU-Ressourcen für die Aufnahme bekommt.
- einen zweiten Rechner und eine Capture-Card

Die dritte (die von HisN verlinkte Elgato Game Capture 4K60 S+ mit eigenem Encoder) dürfte Dir nichts nützen, da sie anscheinend "nur" aufzeichnet aber nicht live streamen kann. Außerdem dürfte dort nur der Sound ankommen, der auch per HDMI ausgegeben wird. Ob das bei Dir der Fall ist, weisst nur Du.

Was die Leute damit für Erfolge/Misserfolge haben, kann man ja hier schön nachlesen
Corsair Elgato Game Capture 4K60 S+, Aufnahme in 4K60: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Dein Tonproblem wird sich wohl mit genügend Suchen lösen lassen. Keine Ahnung, ob Du z.B. mit 7:1 Sound spielst und nur in Stereo aufnimmst oder sonst irgendwelche Settings falsch sind.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. März 2020)

Grotix schrieb:


> Wie nehmen die youtuber sonst so auf? Kenne das nur mit fraps von früher halt noch und bei ein paar weiß ich die streamen die haben einen zweitrechner


Action! ist ganz nett und die FPS gehen dank Hardwareunterstützung bei Aufnahme nicht runter. Es legt auch keine gigantischen Files an, da in mp4 aufgezeichnet wird. Das Tool kann alles, was du als Streamer brauchst, nehme ich an.

Action! - Bildschirm- und Gameplay-Aufnahmesoftware


----------



## HisN (11. März 2020)

Wenn man Action nimmt, kann man auch bei Shadowplay oder OBS bleiben. Nutzen alle drei z.b. NVENC.
Und ich verstehe die Frage nicht. Hatten wir das nicht alles schon?
Die Youtuber mit viel Geld haben eine Capturecard und einen 2. PC, und die anderen nutzen genau die Tools die wir auch nutzen, die hier im Thread auch schon angesprochen worden sind und verlieren 10% FPS dabei. Wie wir anderen auch.


----------



## Grotix (11. März 2020)

10fps verlieren wäre schön.... bei mir ruckelt alles wenn ich mit fraps aufnehme. Livestreamen will ich eigentlich gar nicht.

Werde bei  gelegenheit mal action ausprobieren


----------



## HisN (11. März 2020)

10% nicht 10 FPS 

Und niemand hat was von Fraps erzählt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. März 2020)

fraps ? das speicherte doch videos auf steintafeln in keilbinär ?!?


----------

